# Emeryville to Chicago



## caravanman (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

Enjoyed the trip back up to Chicago, been off the network for 3 days, thanks for the comments and feedback. The abandoned car seen from the Coast Starlight was just one of many interesting old cars "waiting restoration", I love old cars, but like the reliability of my far eastern vehicle too. Today is Monday 1st March and I will be here in the Chicago Hostel for at least two days.. I am already leaning towards adding a couple more, as it seems nice, and I could do with thinking the next part of the trip through a bit more... Probably visit the Art Gallery tomorrow, as Tuesdays are FREE..!

"A train attendant by the name of LaShandra introduced herself on the intercom. Among all the coffee and other facilities, she also mentioned that she had a nice chest." To read more of the latest blog update click here: Visit My Website

Ed


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 1, 2010)

Let me recommend Chicago's Museum of Science & Industry, which has a killer model railroad layout, an original Burlington Zephyr trainset, and the U-505, only German U-boat ever captured intact (additional cost timed tours).


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 1, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Let me recommend Chicago's Museum of Science & Industry, which has a killer model railroad layout, an original Burlington Zephyr trainset, and the U-505, only German U-boat ever captured intact (additional cost timed tours).


U-570 was also captured. She was commissioned into the Royal Navy in Sept 41 and renamed the Graph. She was scrapped in 1947.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 1, 2010)

You are correct about the Hostel, Ive stayed there before, will every time Im in CHI thanks to one of our members from Nebraska that recommended it! Glad youre having a good trip, the winter has been rough over here for everyone, Spring is on the way down here in Texas (it's M arch!)! Hope you enjoy CHI, it's a great town when the weather isnt too bad! I notice more pics from the vestibule, you must have very nice SCAs and Conductors on your trains!   And you are so correct about the language, as George Bernard Shaw said: "..two peoples seperated by a common language.."


----------



## bretton88 (Mar 2, 2010)

Which hostel is it? I stayed at the HI hostel and enjoyed it. Nice, well run hostel.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 2, 2010)

bretton88 said:


> Which hostel is it? I stayed at the HI hostel and enjoyed it. Nice, well run hostel.


Ive only stayed in the one downtown on Congress, the one by Lincoln Park has private rooms per their web site but is higher in price ($74 for a private room for 1 or 2), Ive been very satiffied with everything about my stays, there is even a first rate cafe/sandwich joint in the lobby that serves really good Cuban sandwiches and as advertised it sure is convient to everything! Supposedly theres another one also down South but dont have any info on it,

IMO you cant beat the downtown HI!


----------



## caravanman (Mar 2, 2010)

The hostel is the Hostels International one on Congress and State. I slept quite well last night.. in fact I was so well asleep I missed the free breakfast altogether.

Today I visited the museum of contemporary art, near the water tower, and also the science museum. Unfortunatly, the rail/transport gallery was closed for spring cleaning, but I did see the outside of the U505. (too claustraphobic for me to go inside!). Growing up after WW2, it is hard to imagine the daily loss of life as one modern industrial nation was pitted against another.

One gets the impression that the germans were ahead of the game most of the time, from a technical advances viewpoint. Then again a lot of the technical abilities of the allies were kept quiet, so it is hard to judge.

Still undecided what to do next..

Cheers,

Ed 

P.S. Ok on the GBS quote, I was using that, but had no idea where it came from, and also I got it a bit wrong !


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 3, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> bretton88 said:
> 
> 
> > Which hostel is it? I stayed at the HI hostel and enjoyed it. Nice, well run hostel.
> ...


You're absolutely right about the Cuban sandwiches.


----------

